# MISSING ~ FEMALE YELLOW INDIAN RINGNECK semi tame



## john121 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all,

About a week ago, my lovely yellow ringneck flew the coop  ... Leaving her beloved mate behind (Who Might I add was very depressed for a few days, Screaming out all day long for her)...

She is SEMI tame, but will only come over if she knows / trusts you...


She makes a range of noises... She bobs her head up nd down (to me), and also knocks on the wire of her cage when she doesnt get enough attention...


SHE IS A REAL CHARACTER . . . . . 



She flew out over AranaHills way, could of ended up Evertonhills, Ferny Hills, Fernygrove, Bunya, Samford... Those suburbs, or could have gone back Mitchelton way, Everton Park, The Gap...


If anyone has her or knows where she might be, please email me...


----------



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2008)

sorry to hear about it mate, good luck to you  i feel sorry for her mate


----------



## scorps (Jan 14, 2008)

hope you find her mate


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 14, 2008)

there must be alot of ringnecks on the loose,...i know a few people who lost theirs too,..

good luck in finding her,..hopefully she'll come back to see her boyfriend,..


----------



## john121 (Jan 14, 2008)

thank u all... I hope so to ... 

He seems to be quitening down though... I hope he will be OK cause they've been together since they were young, so Im betting he's hurting   ....

If anyone does know where she is, please let me know... Greatly Appreciated...

(Also missing - Male Gouldian Finch ... Normal Purple Breasted with Red Head )...


----------



## Australis (Jan 14, 2008)

Put some signs up if you havnt already done so.
Not too long ago i caught someones pet lorrie.

After catching it, within a few hours i had worked out
who owned it, and the young girl had her pet back.
which had been missing for several weeks.

So, dont give up.


----------



## john121 (Jan 20, 2008)

GUESS WHAT EVERYONE!!!!!!!

SHES BEEN FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I Got an email nd shes been found!!!!!! I went out there and picked her up nd now shes home!!!!!


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 20, 2008)

awsome news!!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow, thats incredible!

youre sooo lucky!!!!


----------

